# Spouse point claim and qualification



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Dear Senior,

Thanks in advance.



This is my first thread. Please correct me if I miss anything.

Here is my points and questions regarding the skilled migration/immigration For Australia. 

I have 7+ Years of Experience in The IT industry as a Software Engineer.
I have done Two years Diploma in Computer from NIIT New Delhi in 2003.
I have done BA from Delhi University in 2003. It is not regular degree. It is through from the correspondence.
I have done MCA from Sikkim Manipal University in 2009. It is not regular degree. It is through from the Distance Learning Education.
I started my job since May, 2006 onward to till date without any break. It is a full time job and permanent employment. It’s based on NIIT two years Diploma.
My Age is 35 Years.
Married
Spouse qualification is MA( Phycology) from Patna University. 
Spouse >- IELTS : L6 R6 W6 S6
Spouse job profile > Organizational Psychologist (272313) one year on experience in current job.




1)	My question is can I eligible for Skilled Migration/immigration for Australia?
2)	Can I claim 15 points for the education As per immigration law? Because my MCA(2009) degree is not regular and it is through Distance Learning Education from Sikkim Manipal University.
3)	Can I claim points for 7 years of experience? Because I have pre-qualification and post qualification of experience Like MCA (2009) Job Started from May, 2006 onward to Till date without any break and it’s full time and permanent job.
4)	Can I claim 5 points for the spouse as per law? Because Spouse qualification is MA( Phycology) from Patna University and IELTS : L6 R6 W6 S6 and Spouse job profile is an Organizational Psychologist (272313) one year experience in current job.


Age points > 25
IELTS points >0
Education points > 15
Experience points > 15 For 8Years+ Exp. 
Spouse > 5
Total points> 60

Note:- I read many thread regarding this and I found that, I can claim 5 point for spouse but yesterday I had chat with one of the consultant regarding spouse point he said you can’t claim spouse point without 7 band in each module in IELTS because you spouse doing job as an Organizational Psychologist (272313) and it’s minimum criteria is 7 Band in IELTS.
So Senior please reply me ASAP.

Thanks in advance Specially for the Senior  

Regards,
Manish


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi manish, 

I dont think you will be able to claim all 15 points for work experience.

Have you looked at this 

Also, check website of the organization that handles assessment for Organizational Psychologists.
There is usually a minimum work exp requirement for u to be able to qualify for assessment and I'm sure it is more than one year.


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks mjamal14.

Thanks for quick reply. 

1) About spouse Qualification and Exp. i just visited that acceser site but didn't understand every things. As per others comment and thread i can claim 5 point for Spouse if you have 1 year of EXp. with IELTS 6 IN each module. Pls confirm. Thanks in advance.

2) i read PDF and as per PDF i can claim 8 years of Exp. Means, i am eligible for 15 points. pls confirm.

3) Can i claim 15 points for the Education? Master of Computer Application (MCA) in 2009.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks mjamal14.
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> ...


Dear Manish

1. Yes you can claim points for partner kills. But your wife nd your occupation should be from the same SOL.

2. ACS willdeduct 2-4 and in some cases 6 years from ones experience, depending on there assessment of education. Since you have 8 years of exp you can claim a maximum of 10 points for exp.

3. Not sur.

regards 
Dev


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Dev,

Thanks once again!!

1) Yes, me and my spouse occupation in the same SOL. I am a software Engineer and my spouse is a Organizational Psychologist (272313) both are exit in 189.

2) Ok, i got your point about the Experience as per current ACS i can claim max 10 points for Exp.

3) Please suggest about my Education, How to claim points for the Education because without it i will not be eligible for the PR. Means i will achieve the 60 points for the PR.

Please Please advise me. How to proceed it .
Thanks in advance.

your Help will be really help me...

Regards,
Manish


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Thanks once again!!
> 
> ...



Dear Manish

As far as i know if u get ur highest qualification assessed. ACS will consider your experience after tht degree. I am not sure about it and wish some seniors to pitch in to clear your doubts.

Regards
Dev


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Dear Senior,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,

I am also the MSCIT degree holder from SMUDE, though in distance mode you can claim the points, as i have received +ve assessment of my degree from ACS, best of luck


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Dev/ Sushil,

Thanks for the confirmation and quick reply.

I am sorry to ask you more question.

> Can I claim points for 8+ years of experience? Because I have pre-qualification and post qualification of experience Like MCA completed in (2009). Job Started from May, 2006 onward to Till date without any break and it’s full time and permanent job. i started my job based on NIIT two years Diploma.

> Spouse qualification is MA( Phycology) from Patna University.
Spouse >- IELTS : L6 R6 W6 S6
Spouse job profile > Organizational Psychologist (272313) one year on experience in current job.

> me and my spouse occupation in the same SOL. I am a software Engineer and my spouse is a Organizational Psychologist (272313) both are exit in 189.

Please advise me.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks Dev/ Sushil,
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation and quick reply.
> 
> ...


Manish,

I guess your 8 yrs will only complete on may 2014 as they count experience after completion of your bachelors degree


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks sushil!

Yes, You are right!

1) Means, i will not claim 15 point for the Exp. Because After MCA(2009) i have only 4 + Years of Exp. 

2) But As per you i can claim 15 points for the Education.

3) I have two years diploma in computer from NIIT New Delhi. Its completed in 2003. And Based on that i have 7+ Years of Exp.

4) Can i claim 5 points for the Spouse category. Below is details.

> Spouse qualification is MA( Phycology) from Patna University.
Spouse >- IELTS : L6 R6 W6 S6
Spouse job profile > Organizational Psychologist (272313) one year on experience in current job.

> me and my spouse occupation in the same SOL. I am a software Engineer and my spouse is a Organizational Psychologist (272313) both are exit in 189.

Thanks in Advance.
Pls suggest.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks sushil!
> 
> Yes, You are right!
> 
> ...


Dear Manish

Yes you can get 5 points for your partner . However you have to get your partners skills assessed. It has to be done from the relevant assessing authority.

Regards
Dev


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks sushil!
> 
> Yes, You are right!
> 
> ...


Dear Manish,

You can claim points for you spouse if she meets three criteria:

1) age (Must be ok for her i,e, < 50 )
2) English language ability ( competent Score i,e, at least 6 in each band, fine with current score)
3) a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application. (+ve assessment from The Australian Psychological Society Ltd)

Hope this makes you clear.

Sushil


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Sushil,

Thanks for the reply.

i visited The Australian Psychological Society Ltd but scenario is very different. Its mentioned need 7 in each band and not exactly mentioned more about Exp. Mean, How many years of Exp is required and etc....

Regards,
Manish


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Sushil,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...



hi,

As you are claiming points from your spouse, the IELTS score must be ok for her as not being primary applicant. You find out required criteria from this link:
Australian Psychological Society : Assessing psychology qualifications


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Manish,

Were you and your wife able to get things done?

I have a similar profile to your wife in Organizational Psychology. Can you kindly let me know more about the assessment and how the process went for her?

Will really appreciate your response.

Thanks!


----------

